# Happy House Bunnns



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 26, 2007)

Unfortunatley, I can't (yet).

But I'd sure love to see some and show them to my parents later for more convincing points.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi here's one of Buttercup sleeping on his pillow on his sofa with lots of toys. What a life.







Susan:bambiandthumper


----------



## SDShorty (Aug 27, 2007)

Hanging out under the computer desk, ready for a head rub


----------



## Michaela (Aug 27, 2007)

How are these for happy?!


----------



## ellissian (Aug 27, 2007)

Is this happy enough! 


















and a couple of baby pics


----------



## Sarah8000 (Sep 4, 2007)

My gorgeous girly


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Sep 4, 2007)

Awwww


----------



## timetowaste (Sep 17, 2007)

i absolutely squealed when i saw your bun sarah8000!!!!!!


----------



## catswhiskas (Sep 20, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwww Sarah look at that little bunny mouth :inlove::heartbeat:


----------



## Sarah8000 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you :biggrin2:she looks drunk on that photo!! lol!


----------



## myLoki (Sep 22, 2007)

How about these?





































t.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 22, 2007)

Happy





Happy





Joy 





Joy





My AC vent!!!


----------



## Sarah8000 (Sep 24, 2007)

Awwww! Joy looks like she is dancing! bless her :biggrin2:


----------



## wildbun (Sep 27, 2007)

Stanley bun. I think he looks quite content! 






With Betty, destroying a grassy mat.


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 6, 2007)

*wildbun wrote: *


> Stanley bun. I think he looks quite content!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 7, 2007)

When the boys were bonded...








Morgan comfy in his room on his comfy carpet...








Marlin and his comfy lounging....








Marlin as a baby lounging on my pillow (everyone say it...AWWW)....


----------



## Pipp (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh that little Dill!

:inlove:


----------



## Penna (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm really sorry about the big pictures, but photobucket isn't letting me resize them. :?



Maggie sitting on HER couch:






And Belle giving me a weird look:


----------



## SDShorty (Dec 12, 2007)

So many toys, so little time


----------



## katt (Dec 12, 2007)

how bout these happy housebuns:







"hmm, it is really really comfy up here. . . i think i'll take a nap"





"maybe watch some tv"






herman says "candy in a martini glass can only mean a good time!"






*flop* "ah, this is the life"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 12, 2007)

Katt those pictures are the best. You have the cutest bunnies.

Note to self head down to Michigan and Bunny Nap 2 very cute Bunnies, then head to Haley's and Bunny Nap Mr Tumnus & Max 2.0.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 12, 2007)

SOOOSKA, where did you get Buttercups 'couch'?

It isn't a human couch, right?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi I got the couch at Wallymart a couple of years ago. I don't think they have them anymore. However I did buy one at Petcetera for $19.99 they are a bit smaller though.

Susan


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 12, 2007)

Great! Thanks!


----------

